# NEW Eureka Mignon Perfetto



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Finally the new Eureka Mignon Perfetto has arrived to complement my Pro300. It has the same finish and sits really well on the counter next to the Profitec. And I am absolutely amazed at the performance out of the box. This is one of the first grinds!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks like a huge improvement on the previous model. Enjoy


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd love to hear your review. I went for the specialita in the end. The perfetto has that coulour grindwheel for quick reference I believe...


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> I'd love to hear your review. I went for the specialita in the end. The perfetto has that coulour grindwheel for quick reference I believe...


I´ll do a review after is has been used for a little while. But it is in no doubt a HUGE improvement over the borrow Mignon I had. Perfetto is MUCH quieter, grinds with NO clupms and has little to NO spillage. + it looks the bomb!


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Let me know if there is anything in particular you would like me to check out/review on this machine


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> Let me know if there is anything in particular you would like me to check out/review on this machine


I'd be interested to know what you had before and how noticeable the difference is.

I'd also be keen to know how easy it is to keep track of a grind setting if switching between beans.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> I'd be interested to know what you had before and how noticeable the difference is.


Check this video -

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bf8DUvwlyiJ/



richwade80 said:


> I'd also be keen to know how easy it is to keep track of a grind setting if switching between beans.


I will check this as I get along.


----------



## Gonkius (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been looking to purchase one of the new Mignon grinders when available. But I'm confused about the difference between the versions available. Perhaps you can help me? I've read the manual on the Eureka site, and by reading this I'm more into buying the Silenzio instead.

For the Perfetto: Is it possible to grind "on demand" in any way, without having to use the keyboard? According to the manual it seems that you can stop early by pushing the switch on the front one extra time to make it stop, but this will not reset the timer. If I would like to have slightly more than the timer setting, it seems to be a very complicated procedure...

On the Silenzio you can have this switch to work as a true "on demand" switch, that's how I would prefer the function.

The main reson for me to choose the Perfetto instead of the Silenzio was the better/larger grind setting knob. It seems to have a better scale and larger diameter to make it easier to switch between different ground sizes.

I switch between drip and espresso coffee quite often, how difficult is this? I need to unscrew the filter holder and change the ground setting. I also need a container, is it correct that this is not included?


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

The perfetto and specialita both have timed and on demand modes like the Silenzio, but digital. The on demand mode will grind as long as you want untill you stop.

I don't know much about the perfetto s dial apart from it is colour coded and has more info...don't know how useful that is in the real world, but hopefully the op can say.

Due to mignons using a worm gear to alter the grind I'd say it would make it a pain to switch between grinds like espresso and filter....don't know if the perfetto is different.

I went for the specialita for the slightly bigger burrs


----------



## Gonkius (Apr 18, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Due to mignons using a worm gear to alter the grind I'd say it would make it a pain to switch between grinds like espresso and filter....don't know if the perfetto is different.


Do you mean because you need to turn many several turns, or what is the reason? According to the label, at least on the Perfetto, whole range is one turn only. Silenzio scale is 0 to 5 - seems to be one turn only on this machine as well.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes worm gears allow very fine stepless adjustment, but means many turns to go between coarse French press say and espresso. The dial can turn many times not just from 0-5.

Unless the Perfetto somehow speeds this process up massivelt then I don't see the benefit....this is why we need a review


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Really impressed to see some development in grinders at this level, visually things look so much more impressive.


----------



## sunsetcreeps (Apr 14, 2018)

Just a heads up, the fork in this grinder scratches my portafilter, its quite sharp around the edges.


----------



## Gonkius (Apr 18, 2018)

How is your review coming along?


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd also be interested to know how well it's performing, already looking for next grinder can't decide whether to go for niche or one of these


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well Niche is September, or the eureka now.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I love my specialita....although I have no frame of reference


----------



## Gonkius (Apr 18, 2018)

I've now received my Perfetto. First impressions:

+ Nice looking

+ Quiet operation

+ Easy to set the grinding size, about 3/4 turn for whole range. There is an index with numbers, so easy to change between filter drop and espresso if needed

+ The coffee seems to be very consistent and without lumps

- Plastic container and lid will probably look not so nice after time.

- The fork is sharp as razor blade, you really need to grind down this to not get ugly marks on the filter head.

- There was a really ugly transparent protection sheet over the "Perfetto" logo. I removed this and to my surprise it was a sticker. So now my grinder is without a logo...

- The "touch-buttons" on the display is really difficult to operate, rubbish. No tactile feedback with a display that fades away when pushing the buttons.

- There is no easy way to grind "manually", ie as long as you want. (There is a way by pressing two buttons on the interface simultanously, but see statement above)

I will disassemble my unit at rewire the fork button to total manual operation and turn off all electronics. The man-machine-interface is completely worthless on this machine.

Bottom line: Mechanically a really nice machine with poor electronic interface.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Gonkius said:


> I've now received my Perfetto. First impressions:
> 
> + Nice looking
> 
> ...


I don't understand the issue you're having with on demand. You press the 2 buttons on the display to switch to on demand rather than timed dose. Then press the main button to start dispensing and press it again to stop (meanwhile the display handily tells you how much time has elapsed for that dose).

There's nothing complicated about it and certainly no rewiring required....

Agree about the fork, but I removed it and disoence into a cup so I can weigh my dose.

I thought about removing that label cover, but considered the possibility it may be the label itself...so backed off, thanks for confirming


----------



## Gonkius (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you jj-x-ray, I managed to enter the manual timer mode and I'm quite happy about it. It even remember this mode setting after power cycling, didn't expect that. I can leave the grinder in this mode forever without having to touch the panel buttons ever again!

I've now polished the fork, so no more scratches.

I'm now very happy about this grinder - highly recommended! Time to look around for an upgrade of the espresso machine...


----------



## hifimacianer (Sep 27, 2018)

How coarse can you dial in the new Mignon? Is french press possible?

How is the grind quality in general for pour over and/or french press? (uniformity, low amount of fines)


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

this does look like a great grinder especially with the ability to be able to switch between grinds with some kind of reference for grind settings how does it compare against the silenzio?


----------

